# Radar Meteo caseiro



## fablept (3 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Boas..

Encontrei um projecto de um radar Doppler caseiro por menos de 2000€, ainda está em fase inicial..mas achei a ideia muito boa:

http://www.dl6nci.de/oe5vrl.htm

Alcance de 300km, com uma antena de 1.2m..não me importava nada de ter algo assim no quintal 

Alguem tem conhecimento de mais projectos de radares "caseiros"?


Recomendo verem os outros "gadgets" desse sujeito..
http://members.inode.at/576265/


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2012 às 21:25)

Revivendo este tópico, alguem capaz de fazer algo assim?
http://members.inode.at/576265/rainradar.htm


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2012 às 20:05)

interessante, ademira-me ser o primeiro a postar


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2012 às 20:09)

tem grandes ideias para quem tem jeito para a  coisa


----------

